# Oiless Threader



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone ever use the Ridgid 1210?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't used that particular small machine but rather than cutting oil it uses a misting coolant...

Those have worked well in the machine shop world, but the right coolant for the material is critical... Play games with it and you get bad threads and trashed cutting dies in a heartbeat...

In machine shops it also led to the need for equipment to remove aerosols from the air so it is trading one messy thing for another...


----------

